# Yay the plague of the brake light leak recall....



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Got those 7 different codes related to the high mount brake light water leak the other day so I decided to pull off the trunk floor board and I found this. Every once in a while I'd get in the car and it would smell like mildew and I had no idea where it was coming from until today. This is ridiculous because the dealership already completed the protocol for the brake light recall. Apparently there's some other way the water is getting inside.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

5banger said:


> Got those 7 different codes related to the high mount brake light water leak the other day so I decided to pull off the trunk floor board and I found this. Every once in a while I'd get in the car and it would smell like mildew and I had no idea where it was coming from until today. This is ridiculous because the dealership already completed the protocol for the brake light recall. Apparently there's some other way the water is getting inside.


It's not always another way, several people have had to have that recall redone more than once before the issue was actually fixed.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Glad it was taken care of! but Generation 2? I wasn't aware.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

There is also a technical bullentin on the drain plugs also. If they didn't replace those they probably need to be replaced. Because of brake light leak they found out the drain plugs were not draining water. The TSB states its to cover anytime water can get in the trunk such as being spilled or trunk left open in a rain storm.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if they drained the existing water out of the car.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

obermd said:


> I wonder if they drained the existing water out of the car.


I never noticed any water or smell prior to them doing work on the car it's quite possible they didn't do anything but said they did.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

yeah ours was done supposedly twice but it was so fast the first time I have doubts they did anything, second time took longer gave us a loaner and our car came back with very obvious damage where they folded the headliner back and seat damage...it no longer leaks tho' . I will never trust my dealer again. (I hope it no longer leaks! hasnt yet anyway)


----------

